# Hedgehog Nicknames~



## Neptune

My boyfriend and I named his Hedgehog Mr. Needlemouse since Sonic was overused and we wanted something unique, so Sonic's original name was perfect. Anyway, this is a topic about Hedgehog nicknames if you give your Hedgehog any nicknames and if there is a reason behind the nickname, I would like to know as well.

Our Hedgehog's nicknames are:
- Poopyfeet
- Grumpy
- Needles

Reason for Poopyfeet was actually from my boyfriend after Needles went on his wheel for the first time when we got him and we saw his feet were full of poop.

Reason for Grumpy was because his grumpy face is really silly, and one day I accidently woke him up and he wasn't happy with me at all.

Reason for Needles was because it's shorter then Mr. Needlemouse.


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Link's nickname is Mr. Grump-a-butt. He is always huffing until he gets settled lol 
Oh, and Stinky Link. I think it's obvious why. 

Navi is mostly just Bits or Little Bit. He is so tiny, I can't get over it lol. :roll:


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

We called our hedgehog Preson ( the daper boy he is) but some how over the weeks i ended up calling him Presto for really no reason, his other nickname is Sir Sass's a lot.


----------



## cardiologineer

One of Zannah's nicknames is Smidgen. This is because she was a rescue and they were calling her that before she came to me because she was so little. She's hardly a Smidgen anymore (she's probably right around average now, I would say) but it's still cute, although I haven't been using it as much now that she's grown so much. 
The other night I was calling her something that seemed really cute and fit her a lot but I can't remember for the life of me what it was. It's been driving me crazy. :lol: 
Other than that I just call her sweetie, missy, honey, love, and baby girl (or baby) a lot.


----------



## moxieberry

Anubis' nickname is "Newbie" - because it's cute and gives her an -ie name to match Zombie, who she's bonded with.

Vendetta's nickname is "Dodo Bird". Because she's tweety, and because Nick is weird. XD

Pseudonym is called "Nym", which also became "Nymph" because she's so petite.

Cerberus is "Kerby" - Nick is responsible for that one, too.

Serenity is "Wren".

Delilah is "Bean" from "Vanilla Bean" because she's an albino.

Archimedes is "Ares", which is just his secondary name - not really a nickname, it's just that both of them are his name, if that makes any sense.


----------



## FiaSpice

Litchi was nicknamed "Madame Squee" (Mrs Squee) or "P'tite Squee" (Lill' Squee). Squee was just a word that looked right for somthing cute.


----------



## AngelaH

Thistle is usually my baby, my little one, my little girl, and prickle-butt


----------



## SouthernSweet

I love all the nicknames!

Quinnlee is Leelee, Booper, Cactus-butt, Grump, Miss Thang, Stinker, and my Little Liver-Nosed Lover.


----------



## Folly

Buffy gets called Grumpus, Brat, Prickly-Pear and Buffster on a regular basis. My mom calls her Bonny because she gets the two names mixed up :roll:


----------



## Hogzilla

Pillsbury is Pills, Grumpus, or Grumpybutt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torston

Bosley. AKA.....

Weeblewobbles
Podge Rocket
Monkey


----------



## SouthernSweet

Torston said:


> Bosley. AKA.....
> 
> Weeblewobbles
> Podge Rocket
> Monkey


hahaha XD how did Podge Rocket come about?


----------



## Torston

Podge Rocket originated from the first time I saw him running on his wheel. He goes so fast with his little skinny legs and he looks so earnest when he runs, his nose pointed out. And he has cute podgy hedgie 'tocks. He's my speedy little chubber-butt.


----------



## bugster

I call Snickers so many things I can't keep track of all them! :roll: Here are a few, Ms. Grumpsy, pricklepus, redgie ( I said it once and it stuck, not sure why), and of course sweety.


----------



## ktdid

I mostly call Fitzwilliam "Fitz" however he is also known as Stinky (which is actually my brothers nickname too...) and Butthead when he is grumpy. My extended family call him either Baby, The Baby, or The Grandbaby depending on who is talking to who. I guess this is what happens when you are closer to 30 than 20 and don't have any actual children. *shrug* :lol:


----------



## cardiologineer

ktdid said:


> I mostly call Fitzwilliam "Fitz" however he is also known as Stinky (which is actually my brothers nickname too...) and Butthead when he is grumpy. My extended family call him either Baby, The Baby, or The Grandbaby depending on who is talking to who. I guess this is what happens when you are closer to 30 than 20 and don't have any actual children. *shrug* :lol:


Haha, I'm only 20 and my mom calls Zannah her grandbaby. But I think that one is because she'd rather I have a baby hedgehog than an actual baby. :roll: But then again I'm the only of all of my cousins that doesn't have a baby yet, so who knows. Either way, it's pretty funny how she calls herself Zannah's grandma. :lol:


----------



## Britnee.sto

Quillbert has a few nick names:

Q.B.
Quill-bees
Quilly bear
Pooper
Poopy pants
Sir. Quillington
The Quillbinator 
Prick/little prick (usually when he pees or poops on someone) 

:lol:


----------



## Katis228

ktdid said:


> I mostly call Fitzwilliam "Fitz" however he is also known as Stinky (which is actually my brothers nickname too...) and Butthead when he is grumpy. My extended family call him either Baby, The Baby, or The Grandbaby depending on who is talking to who. I guess this is what happens when you are closer to 30 than 20 and don't have any actual children. *shrug* :lol:


I'll be joining that club ktdid. :lol: I'm 28 and with no grandbabies in sight, my mom has already started calling Malvina her granddaughter (and I haven't even brought her home!) :roll:


----------



## Britnee.sto

I also want to add Perv to the list since he has a fascination with climbing in to my shirt/bra and always some how leave a quill in my bra. :roll: But I guess boys will be boys.


----------



## JulieAnne

Primrose's "nickname" is Prim, which is really more like her name b/c I never call her Primrose lol. I also call her Little Girl (she's only my only girl. i have my boyfriend, 2 male dogs and a boy cat lol.) and My Little Love.


----------



## AlexONeil

Houdini's nicknames are:

Dini-- It's shorter and cuter than Houdini, we almost never call him Houdini, unless we're talking about him to someone that hasn't met him. All my friends and family call him Dini. :roll: 
Mr. Soggy-Hedgehog-- Steven (the boyfriend) started almost cooing that to Dini after a bath once. Funniest thing I'd ever heard. It's only used post-bath.
Grumpy-butt-- Self explanatory right? I mean, he's a hedgehog.
Mr. Grumpy-quills-- Instead of Grumpy-gills from Finding Nemo

and of course, Baby Boy. He's the youngest out of all our pets. Almost 6 year old dog, 1+ cat, 1+ beta fish, 8mo. Dini.


----------



## ponylover317

Layla's is mainly poop-sies...  yeah....but you know how poopy hedgehogs are  oh well!


----------



## momIImany

Mimzy's nicknames are: sweetheart, baby girl, and my mother calls her, "the cute faced little rat".She feels I'm going through my second childhood with a bunch of weird animals. :mrgreen:


----------



## cleibson

My hedgies name is Kiwi so my usual nickname for her is Kiwers or grump grumps, little ball of love or just plain baby girl


----------



## hedgielove89

Rammus has so many nicknames haha. I call him my quillball, my little prickly-butt, and Mr. Grumpy-quills the most though. No real reason behind them, just whatever comes outta my mouth at the time


----------



## Katis228

Malvina, will of course be 'Mal'.  

My sister pointed out yesterday that I could call her Captain Tightpants, or Captain Hammer. :lol: Needless to say, I was amused. hehe

1 day and 12 hours until I get to bring her home!!


----------



## lilythehedgie

Lily is grumpy-butt, grumpy-face, huffington, and hedgie.


----------



## Kam

I find myself calling my little girl 'hoggums' but my lumber jack husband calls her 'chainsaw' when she's puffing and puffing.
She does sound like a little engine. :mrgreen:


----------



## eskye

My girlfriend calls them the Poke-pokes. I call them any number of weight-related nicknames, as well as poop and stink related names. The girl's voracious appetite for mealworms has earned her the official title of Ms Piggy Pepper, otherwise known as fat little stinky piggy poopybutt. I think I call my animals anything but their actual names.


----------

